# kvrdlat kvrdlačkou



## Colei che...

I got a recept from a czech friend. I can understand czech, but I don't really get what she means here, and I could not find the translation on the net. I suppose that it is referring to a "Kvrdlacka", but what kind of strange instrument is it?


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Kvrdlačka or Kvedlačka means wooden whisk:


----------



## Enquiring Mind

There's a picture of a _kvrdlačka_ (or _kvedlačka _- depending on which part of the country you're in) here. In the particular part of eastern Moravia where I am, I'm told by the natives that they say _kvedlačka_, not _kvrdlačka_. I have no idea what we'd call this utensil in English, since I don't think we have them.  Someone on this page on the Help for English website suggests _twirling stick_, but I'm not sure that would be understood. There's another picture of a metal utensil described as a _kvedlačka_ here.  I would call that a _hand whisk_. But a Czech native says she would call this metal utensil a _šleh_ (whisk), not a _kvedlačka_, tož co já vím? 

Apparently, you spin the utensil between the palms of your hands (kvrdlat or kvedlat). If you can tell us what the recipe is for, it might be easier to suggest a verb - maybe _twirl_ (the mixture, batter, etc). I think the idea is usually to make the mixture thicker, but I may be wrong.

I think panzorzka.uli's suggestion is good.

(Update: another suggestion: a _wood(en) beater_, as shown here.)


----------



## Mejsy

This kvrdlačka -  and this is a way how to use it (...)


----------



## Colei che...

Thank you all for your help!
I think that "twirling stick" give the idea... it has been explained to me that it is mainly used to mix a powder ingredient with a fluid one. In chemistry it is maybe called "to make a dispersion". 
In this very case, my friend uses it to mix quickly semolina in hot broth.


----------



## stelingo

Colei che... said:


> I got a recept from a czech friend. I can understand czech, but I don't really get what she means here, and I could not find the translation on the net. I suppose that it is referring to a "Kvrdlacka", but what kind of strange instrument is it?



Just thought I would point out, Colei che, that the English word is 'recipe' not recept. (Unless you were intentionally using the Czech word?)


----------

